# Amazon is growing we should stay busy!



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

I'm in Austin and just started flex, I love it. Uber and Lyft left Austin after an atrocious campaign against city councils decision to regulate tnc drivers. Funny thing is there are about 8 new tncs in town. Of course none are flawless. I came to flex and I'm so much more happy. It's definitely more work but it's better than sitting around for 2 hours to get i ping for some jerk to get a ride two blocks. It's crazy busy here. There's talk of an other fulfilment center in s Austin. This is a link for a news story about their first airplanes. Hope everyone is making money and staying busy! http://m.palmbeachpost.com/ap/ap/business/amazon-unveils-cargo-plane-as-it-expands-delivery-/nr9zg/


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Can't wait until we're replaced by drones.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

Well drones need technicians I'm sure. Time to go back to school.


----------

